# Service entrance transfer switch



## Beanz (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi all, I was curious if anyone would be able to tell me if it is a code violation to tap the main lug with a twelve wire to power a battery charger for a Kohler generator? Ill be installing a 200 amp Service entrance transfer switch and thought about putting a fuse block in the switch.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Beanz, are you an electrician? If so, please go to Account Settings and fill out your profile. This site is for electricians only.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Beanz said:


> Hi all, I was curious if anyone would be able to tell me if it is a code violation to tap the main lug with a twelve wire to power a battery charger for a Kohler generator? Ill be installing a 200 amp Service entrance transfer switch and thought about putting a fuse block in the switch.


I do







this all of the time.
You can install a piggyback 1/4” connector

on the normal side and install either an HLR fuse holder or a fuse block.











We typically install a small piece of din rail, a fuse block.











If you need to plug in a device they make a in rail mount receptacle for these










For gettingdata for On Que for Kohler


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

You could just order an ATS with the breaker already installed. It is an option on their SE rated switches.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

